
Show HN: Klart – Capture Anything (Pocket for Screenshots) - drikerf
https://klart.co
======
nubela
Why will I need this? (What problem do you solve?))

I use Pocket to read things later, and offline. I use screenshots to convey a
visual point of view, and it's usually ephemeral. I don't keep them.

The only other images I store are camera photos, but I have Google Photos for
that, and I pay $1.99 for 100GB of storage (2/5 of your pricing).

Happy to hear what your thoughts are.

~~~
drikerf
Hi! Thanks for your feedback :)

I also use Pocket for saving things to read later. What I needed was a way to
save visuals of a website. Not just references but images (since they might
change design etc later).

Primarily I made and use it to save designs, copywriting, etc that I like for
inspiration.

~~~
nubela
IC, I use Trello for that. But thanks for sharing :) Always love swedish
startups w/ their beautiful design.

------
pradeepsaini
I don't see any reason why would somebody pay for it. There are free addons to
upload screenshots directly on imgur already.

~~~
drikerf
Hi! Yes there are some addons like that available. However, I target
developers/designers and tailor all features for them :)

~~~
timlyo
What sort of features do you have for developers?

~~~
drikerf
Hi! 1\. Capture actual screenshot (since design may change)

2\. Save source (for getting back quickly)

3\. High resolution screenshots so you can see all details

I'm also planning on:

1\. Showing colors and more from the screenshots :)

2\. Smart categorizing

But still keep it simple and clean :)

------
confusedjs
In case you are not aware of this already:
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bumba%20Klart](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bumba%20Klart)

~~~
Svenskunganka
Klart in Swedish means "clear", "finished/done" or "of course" depending on
what context it is used in.

E.g: Klart jag ska = Of course I will

Considering this application is built by Swedish developers, I'm guessing its
name originates from the Swedish language.

~~~
drikerf
That's correct :)

------
klous
I take a lot of screenshots for work doing competitive analysis with Chrome
Extension Screenshot Minus, which are saved to Dropbox.

Now, what problem do I actually have that I have sought out a solution for but
couldn't find? The abilty to automatically search these screenshots'
_content_. eg. I know I took a screen of a certain site and want to find it
quickly, without estimating when it was captured and previewing images around
that date and hope to find it.

Accomplish this by either OCR on the images and index the content to make is
searchable or save the HTML of the page with the image and index that.

I've looked into OneNote, Evernote and although they have some OCR it's meant
for taking pictures of documents and doesn't kill my pain.

Put that in a Chrome extension and service I would gladly pay for that since
it solves a real pain that costs me time and had too much friction.

~~~
tluyben2
Saving the HTML or the stripped content with the image wouldn't be much of a
problem to make right? Why OCR when the screenshot is of a website?

~~~
klous
I sometimes screenshot an entire w full page, sometimes just a portion with a
manual crop with Screenshot Minus extemsion. I only want to index the part I
capture and search the content within.

~~~
tluyben2
Ah that is indeed more complex... Can't you tie some services together that do
that? If you are the only user it can't be expensive. If no-one already did
that? Would actually be interesting to try. There are OCR cloud services ;
just no clue how solid they are ; anyone tried here?

------
baby
if you have firefox it's pretty easy to take a screenshot of the fullpage by
opening the console and typing something along the lines `screenshot
--fullpage`

if you have OSX and dropbox, you can sync your screenshots automatically to
dropbox as you take them.

my point of view: this is a sweet plugin if it came for free. I have no
incentive to pay for it, unless I'm a very lazy person.

~~~
drikerf
Hi! Thank you for your feedback!

Sure you can take screenshots today and organize them yourself. But the
organization bothered me and this is why I decided to make Klart :). It was
just to much hassle (for me).

~~~
baby
Hey drikerf, that's nice that your taking the time to answer comments here.
I'll try to make a more constructive comment: I think the pricing is too
aggressive, people might like the idea but will not jump before being able to
try it. I would change the monetization to mimic Pocket/Dropbox. Everything is
free but if you want to add functionalities you gotta pay.

~~~
drikerf
Hi!

My current model is motivated by being able to provide a really good service
for the people who are paying. I'm afraid the quality could suffer if I go for
a freemium model. Anyway, I appreciate your honesty and will consider it :).

------
staticelf
> We'll keep your data safe and accessible for you anywhere, anytime.

I would like the option to backup the data, I don't want it to only live in
the cloud. Is there an option for me?

I pay for Pinboard already, could your service serve as that + more?

Sen gillar jag er design, svenskt ren och minimal! But you should fix the page
size, 1.6 MB, you don't really need bootstrap for that minimal page, do you?
;)

~~~
drikerf
Cool! I don't want to lock anyone in or make them uncomfortable. I'll
definitely add a way to download your data smoothly :)

About Pinboard. Some people use Klart as a visual bookmarking app, since it
keeps to source of the screenshot. Did you have any specific features in mind
:)?

Bootstrap - It's so convenient though, isn't it? I'll be looking into
optimizing later :)

~~~
staticelf
Ok, I didn't realize it was screenshots only. But is it limited to the browser
(since it's a browser plugin)? If so, you should be able to save the url with
the screenshot?

Just a tip for a useful feature.

~~~
drikerf
The URL of where the screenshot was taken is saved, so you can always go back
to where it was taken. This way, some people use Klart as a visual bookmarking
app :).

------
m12k
Props for a landing page that quickly describes what the thing does. However
it seems to me that Gyazo does the same plus snapshotting of
windows/applications, easy sharing, Slack-integration, single sign-on, etc. As
it is, I'd have a hard time justifying picking this instead.

~~~
drikerf
Hi! Thanks for your feedback! Gyazo looks like a great app.

With Klart I'm targeting makers/developers/designers that want to capture and
organize inspiration mostly. I'm not trying to be the go-to solution for all
kinds of screenshots but are instead focusing on this group (including
myself). This also means all features are tailored for this group :).

~~~
m12k
Do you have any features planned to differentiate it for that niche? I'm
asking because all the people I know who use Gyazo are precisely
makers/developers/designers. I know that it's sometimes possible to carve out
a business despite competition by having a simpler product focused for a
specific niche and communicating using that demographic's language - I just
wonder if that's realistic here. The Gyazo-users I know seem to use most of
its features - e.g. a designer would both use it to share inspiration with
other designers or capturing and sharing a small gif of a part of an
application to easily showcase a bug to a developer.

~~~
drikerf
Thanks again for your feedback :)

Making Klart was pretty much "scratching my own itch". I do think many tools
out there for this task has too many features for my taste. I'm adding
features for color extraction and organization soon but will always keep it
very simple and clean.

------
galfarragem
Yet Another App. What about Pinterest? And it's free.. I would rather pay for
something that would help me organize pinterest, like changing descriptions of
several pins in one go, etc.

Take this is as a constructive criticism from a designer.

~~~
drikerf
Thank you!

What differentiates Klart from Pinterest is that it saves a screenshot of the
website, so that when it changes, you still have your screenshot :). I'm also
going to add features to make life easier for developers/designers.

------
gravypod
What does this do that you can't do with [http://puush.me/](http://puush.me/)
or ShareX?

The only difference is this is limited to the browser.

~~~
drikerf
Hi! Thanks for your feedback!

I know there exists apps with similar functionality. Klart is made to help
myself and other makers/developers/designers to capture and organize design,
copywriting and marketing inspiration. I'm tailoring features for this group
and trying to make it as simple and easy to use as possible, with great
functionality :).

You can read more about the background here:
[https://klart.co/about](https://klart.co/about)

------
homero
Smart to monetize from the beginning vs disappearing later

~~~
drikerf
Thank you! I'm trying to find a viable business model from the beginning :)

~~~
homero
Before I saw the pricing, I thought I wouldn't use this because it'll
disappear. I don't need it but if I did, I'd be confident. You may want to do
yearly pricing.

~~~
drikerf
Thanks! I'll look into that :)

------
jharohit
Can't you use Google Save to do something similar? What are the benefits on
top of that?

~~~
drikerf
That's correct, Google save provides similar features. Klart is targeted
towards makers/developers/designers and the features will be tailored for them
(and me :)) such as color extraction, organizing etc.

------
nametakenobv
I don't understand why all the screen capturing software has a way to capture
video instead of a static image, but they don't offer to option to convert to
a .gif.

~~~
drikerf
Hi! You cannot capture videos with Klart. It's only for static images. For GIF
I use and recommend recordit.co :)

~~~
Numberwang
Anyone know of a recordit.co where I can store the file locally? (one that
doesn't produce 3Gb for a 30second film).

Upload and then download is not an option for security reasons.

~~~
wingerlang
Quicktime allows window recording. Camtasia 2 as well. The list probably goes
on and on so just google it.

------
samwestdev
Sorry not feeling it

~~~
poerhiza
Shameless plug: why not something like this:
[https://github.com/grafie/acceptum/tree/master/firefox/dist](https://github.com/grafie/acceptum/tree/master/firefox/dist)

Save screen-shots to the desktop with the option of encrypting them...

Oh, and it's also free...(Linux + Firefox 35+)

